# December 2011 Lottery Winner



## BDog

Congratuations to USROWER321 (Brian)!!!

He won with the number 8 during this Saturdays posting here Powerball - Home

Please PM your details to the members listed below so that winnings can be sent your way!

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 -In
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -In
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - In
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - In
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- In
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - PM Reminder sent 11/14/2011
8. bMay- 21,27,9 - In
9. Reino - 10,18,22 -In
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -In
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- In
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 -In
13. EMPTY SPOT- 20,33,1 -


----------



## kapathy

congrats man..... ill ship this out asap


----------



## usrower321

Thanks Bruce and Kevin!

PM sent to all the lottery participants. Please let me know if you didn't get it as there is a little address complication. I'll be going back to PA at the middle of the month, until mid January so I included both addresses. Thank you guys so much in advance!


----------



## jeepersjeep

Congratulation bro!
I'll try to get before the 15th.


----------



## EricF

Congrats Brian!!! :tu

Going out tomorrow!! DC 9405 5036 9930 0312 8753 88


----------



## usrower321

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 -In
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -In
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - In
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - winner
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- In Process
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - PM Reminder sent 11/14/2011
8. bMay- 21,27,9 - In
9. Reino - 10,18,22 -In
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received!
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- In process
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 -In process
13. EMPTY SPOT- 20,33,1 -

I got Eric's lotto payment today and it blew me away. Thank you Eric! You hit some sticks I have been trying to pick up, and I didn't even think I'd ever get to try a Skull and Bones. Feedback coming your way.

The Damage:


----------



## jeepersjeep

I'm really sorry this didn't go out already. Im out of state on business. I just sent it and its headed to PA.
03091830000120730136
Have a safe trip!


----------



## BDog

usrower321 said:


> 1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 -In
> 2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In
> 3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -In
> 4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - In
> 5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - winner
> 6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- In Process
> 7. DLB - 39,2,24 - PM Reminder sent 11/14/2011
> 8. bMay- 21,27,9 - In
> 9. Reino - 10,18,22 -In
> 10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received!
> 11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- In process
> 12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 -In process
> 13. EMPTY SPOT- 20,33,1 -
> 
> I got Eric's lotto payment today and it blew me away. Thank you Eric! You hit some sticks I have been trying to pick up, and I didn't even think I'd ever get to try a Skull and Bones. Feedback coming your way.
> 
> The Damage:


Woo weee! Nice hit! Undercrown, Skull and Bones MOAB and LFD Double Ligero. Thats mucho nice!


----------



## usrower321

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 -In
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -In
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - In
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - winner
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- In Process
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - PM Reminder sent 11/14/2011
8. bMay- 21,27,9 - In
9. Reino - 10,18,22 -In
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received!
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- In process
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 - Received!
13. EMPTY SPOT- 20,33,1 -

Got Kevin's package today. A really great selection, thanks brother!










Oh and Stevo don't worry about it! You're well before the deadline.

*For you guys who haven't shipped yet please send it to the PA addy! The PO won't let me change my addy to forward online so it will sit in my mailbox outside for a month. I updated my profile address to make it easier. Thanks guys!*


----------



## jeepersjeep

Mine should've made it to PA by now. The dc# says no record. If it doesn't show up by tomorrow I'll have to figure out what's going on.


----------



## usrower321

I got Stevo's (Jeepersjeep) and Christian's (Version X) lotto/VXmas. Thank you both for the great sticks! Feedback incoming

First up is Stevo's. Steve was kind enough to include a PO forwarding packet/form. Thanks brother! 









Now Christian's










Back to the family chaos.


----------



## jeepersjeep

I'm happy you got them. Please enjoy and have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Reino

Brian,

Sorry for the late package but cant send until Tuesday. Congrats on the win.


----------



## usrower321

Got FWTX's package earlier in the week. Sorry for the terrible pic. Thanks for the sticks Ken! I have been looking to try that Don Lino Africa for a while.










1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 -In process
2. BDog - 31,30,13 
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -Received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - winner
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Received
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - Not in Lottery anymore
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -
9. Reino - 10,18,22 - In process
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- In process
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 - Received
13. EMPTY SPOT- 20,33,1 --------------


----------



## BDog

Incoming!!!

DC 9500 1000 1365 0001 33

Enjoy!!!


----------



## usrower321

Thanks Bruce!


Update... BMay apparently never said he was in for the December lotto.


1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 -In process
2. BDog - 31,30,13- 9500 1000 1365 0001 33 - In transit
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -Received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Received
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - winner
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Received
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - Not in Lottery anymore
8. bMay- 21,27,9 - ---------------------
9. Reino - 10,18,22 - In process
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- In process
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 - Received
13. EMPTY SPOT- 20,33,1 --------------

I will update again tomorrow night if I have received any new packages. Please post DC#'s to this thread when sending.


----------



## usrower321

Got Bruce's payout today! Thank you so much for the amazing sticks Bruce!!!

Is that a Viaje Chiquito?---Either way that stick + its band is gorgeous. I seriously just want to whip my camera out and take pictures of it. All the other sticks look and smell fantastic too. Excited to try the baitfish.

Crappy cell pic again...sorry.









Feedback incoming Bruce. I will send PM reminders tomorrow because I'm falling asleep at the keyboard.


----------



## BDog

Yup! :tu Thats a Viaje Chiquito from my box. Its got about 4-5 months of rest on it and the flavors have really started to even out a bit and get smoother. I smoked a few ROTT and found them to have a bit of a bite to them. Not now though and they will get even better.

The bait fish are a great winter smoke since the ring gauge and length is perfect for a sub 1 hour smoke. With the tweaked stronger blend and the Brazillain Mata Fina filler that is used you are in for a flavorful treat. Rich and Earthy with a bright sweet undertone - as per Jonathan Drews words.


----------



## usrower321

I got Reino's payout today! Got to the house in Philly after I had left to head back to south bend so I had my brother forward it.

Some fantastic sticks including an HdM from 06 and an 08 Tat! Thank you John! Feedback incoming.

Is the HdM the palmas extra? I have been wanting to try this out before picking up a box and an 06 would be a perfect representation of what it would be at it's best (hopefully).


----------



## Reino

Well glad they made it. Sorry I sent them late but hopefully worth the wait.
The HDM is a Corona. Very tasty. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## BDog

Nice set of sticks there! :tu That hdM is glorious!


----------

